# Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt?



## osa_menor

¡Queridos Foreros!

Por favor, denme su ayuda. Quería saber si hay una frase hecha española que signifique lo siguiente:

Qué afect¿e/a? al roble que el jabalí se frotase contra su tronco.

Dar un contexto es bastante difícil, porque es un dicho. Fue traducido por mi. Pienso su sentido es claro. No sé si es un dicho únicamente alemán. Lo he encontrado traducido al inglés en la red. Quizás en inglés es un dicho también. 

Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda. 

Osa Menor

P.S. En el original el "roble" es un "roble alemán" pero no quisiera ser nacionalista  .


----------



## clares3

Hola
Está clarísimo el dicho: por temible que sea el jabalí, que se frote contra el roble en nada afecta al roble.
No existe en español un dicho idéntico. Hay uno ligeramente semejante (qué es una raya más para el tigre) en el sentido de que el tigre no cambia por el hecho de tener más o menos rayas; en tu caso es el roble el que no se ve afectado por las costumbres del jabalí.
Pero será mejor que esperemos pues, por zonas, puede que haya algo parecido en español.


----------



## Xiscomx

osa_menor said:


> ¡Queridos Foreros! Por favor, denme su ayuda. Podría saber si hay una frase hecha española que signifique lo siguiente:
> Qué afect¿e/a? al roble que el jabalí se frotase contra su tronco.
> Dar un contexto es bastante difícil, porque es un dicho. Fue traducido por mi. Pienso su sentido es¿tá? claro. No sé si es un dicho únicamente alemán. Lo he encontrado traducido al inglés en la red. Quizás en inglés es un dicho también.
> Muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda. Osa Menor
> P.S. En el original el "roble" es un "roble alemán" pero no quisiera ser nacionalista   .


¡Hola *osa_menor*,
Desconozco este refrán en español pero, quizá, lo pueda intuir haciendo uso de la hermenéutica, como decía un compañero forense no ha mucho tiempo.
Para mí, la imagen del roble, dentro del refrán, es una metáfora que representa la fuerza y el jabalí la debilidad, aunque en España esta imagen de debilidad referente al jabalí no cuaja mucho. Por lo que por mucho que se rasque el jabalí en la corteza del roble poca huella le deja, así que «*Ni le fu ni le fa*» o «*Ni le va ni le viene*».
Acabo de ver el hilo de *clares*:


clares3 said:


> Hola
> Está clarísimo el dicho: por temible que sea el jabalí, que se frote contra el roble en nada afecta al roble.
> No existe en español un dicho idéntico. Hay uno ligeramente semejante (qué es una raya más para el tigre) en el sentido de que el tigre no cambia por el hecho de tener más o menos rayas; en tu caso es el roble el que no se ve afectado por las costumbres del jabalí.
> Pero será mejor que esperemos pues, por zonas, puede que haya algo parecido en español.


¡Hola *clares*!
Al leer tu hilo me ha venido a la mollera una imagen y una pregunta. Los dos estamos de acuerdo en lo poco que afecta al roble que el jabalí se rasque en su corteza, pero un roce jabalinesco debe ser bastante fuerte, y me pregunto: ¿Si todos los jabalíes del bosque, durante generaciones, acuden a este roble para rascarse, no le afectaría realmente? ¿Podrían estos rascamientos derribar el roble?
Hay un refrán o frase célebre que dice: «*La gota horada la roca, no por su fuerza sino por su constancia*», que podría valer para la representación del enfrentamiento entre dos fuerzas opuestas en la que la débil vence a la fuerte; como el bíblico enfrentamiento entre David y Goliat. 
Un posible símil antónimo en español podría ser «*Tantas veces va el cántaro a la fuente, que al final se rompe*».
Un saludo a las dos.


----------



## osa_menor

Gracias a todos por los mensajes, 
Las  Moderadoras me preguntan de dar la frase en alemán.  Aquí es:

*Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt.*
Qué afect¿e/a? al roble que el jabalí se frotase contra su tronco.

 Das ist meine Übersetzung.  Wer möchte, kann gern seine Meinung dazu sagen. Meiner Meinung nach klingt der _subjuntivo_ besser.
Dieser Beitrag ist im Forum "Sólo Español" gestartet und hatte den Zweck, eine spanische Entsprechung zu finden.
Falls sich jemand findet, der eine Übersetzung beisteuern kann, die näher am Original ist bin ich auch nicht böse.

Aus den Antworten der spanischen Freunde kann man zwei Dinge entnehmen:
Der pejorative Klang, der der Wildsau im Deutschen anhaftet, scheint im spanischsprachigen Raum nicht zu existieren.
Auch die symbolische Bedeutung der deutschen Eiche ist wahrscheinlich nicht bekannt.
Ich freue mich auf alle erhellenden Beiträge.


Saludos
Osa_menor
¡Por favor lea la signatura!


----------



## Maximino

‘_Qué le hace el agua al pescado_’ podría ser semejante a ‘_En qué le afecta al roble que el jabalí se rasque (amole) en su tronco_’. < ... >.


Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

osa_menor said:


> *Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt.*
> Qué afect¿e/a? al roble que el jabalí se frotase contra su tronco.
> 
> Das ist meine Übersetzung.  Wer möchte, kann gern seine Meinung dazu sagen. Meiner Meinung nach klingt der _subjuntivo_ besser.



Hallo Osa_menor!

Hier zwei Vorschläge, die bestimmt noch verbesserungswürdig sind:

Qué le importa al noble roble si el jabalí se rasca en  su tronco.
Al roble orgulloso no le importa que el jabalí se rasque el lomo en su tronco.

Mit dem subjuntivo hast du teilweise recht, aber nicht imperfecto, sonder presente, da das Verb, das ihn auslöst, ja auch im Präsens steht.

LG


----------



## mabsurda

Hola Osa_menor.

En principio, yo mantendría la traducción literal que sugirió Alemanita, con algunas aclaraciones:

_Qué le importa al noble roble si el jabalí se rasca en su tronco._
Personalmente, me suena muy directo, típico de un registro oral.

_Al roble orgulloso no le importa que el jabalí se rasque el lomo en su tronco._
Yo escribiría:
_Al roble orgulloso no le importa si en jabalí se frota en su tronco._
Al menos en Argentina, _rasca_ es considerado un poco informal, en algunas situaciones casi grosero. Nuevamente, depende del contexto (de origen y de destino).

Creo que la traducción literal se entiende sin problemas, al menos a mi oído, intentaría mantenerla.

Saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

mabsurda said:


> Hola Osa_menor.
> 
> En principio, yo mantendría la traducción literal que sugirió Alemanita, con algunas aclaraciones:
> 
> _Qué le importa al noble roble si el jabalí se rasca en su tronco._
> Personalmente, me suena muy directo, típico de un registro oral.
> 
> _Al roble orgulloso no le importa que el jabalí se rasque el lomo en su tronco._
> Yo escribiría:
> _Al roble orgulloso no le importa si en jabalí se frota en su tronco._
> Al menos en Argentina, _rasca_ es considerado un poco informal, en algunas situaciones casi grosero. Nuevamente, depende del contexto (de origen y de destino).
> 
> Creo que la traducción literal se entiende sin problemas, al menos a mi oído, intentaría mantenerla.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias a todos
Me gusta la frase de Mabsurda. Pero nececito un dicho español.  Lo de Maximino esta muy bueno. Pero el agua no tiene una connotación pejorativa.
En aleman: Die Schweine haben in diesem Zusammenhang eine sehr negative Bedeutung. 
Das Sprichwort wird in dem folgenden Kontext verwendet:
Eine Person macht aus niedrigen Beweggründen (innoble motivo) auf einem niedrigen Niveau (nivel bajo) eine unqualifizierte Bemerkung (comentarios poco refinados) 
Der Spruch  mit der Wildsau wird dann als Antwort verwendet.

Muchas gracias de antemano

Osa Menor


----------



## Alemanita

Schön, dass dir meine Übersetzung gefallen hat.

Ein weiterer Vorschlag:

Los perros ladran, la caravana pasa.

Und wenn die Hunde (minderwertige Geschöpfe) auch noch so sehr kläffen, die Karawane zieht unbeirrt ihres Weges.

Obwohl arabischen Ursprungs, ist dieser refrán auf Spanisch doch sehr verbreitet. Variante: Ladran, señal de que cabalgamos. Irrtümlich in der Variante: Ladran, Sancho, señal que cabalgamos. Cervantes hat nichts derartiges geschrieben.

Hoffe wiederum, etwas beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## osa_menor

Alemanita said:


> Schön, dass dir meine Übersetzung gefallen hat.
> 
> Ein weiterer Vorschlag:
> 
> Los perros ladran, la caravana pasa.
> 
> Und wenn die Hunde (minderwertige Geschöpfe) auch noch so sehr kläffen, die Karawane zieht unbeirrt ihres Weges.
> 
> Obwohl arabischen Ursprungs, ist dieser refrán auf Spanisch doch sehr verbreitet. Variante: Ladran, señal de que cabalgamos. Irrtümlich in der Variante: Ladran, Sancho, señal que cabalgamos. Cervantes hat nichts derartiges geschrieben.
> 
> Hoffe wiederum, etwas beigetragen zu haben.



Vielen vielen Dank Alemanita,
Wenn das ein "Refran" ist, der in der ganzen Welt "hispanohablantes" verstanden wird, ist es genau der richtige. 

Los perros no tienen una connotación tan pejorative como la "Sau". El refran me cae bien. Los hispanohablantes pueden ser muy sensible. 
Ich möchte ihre Gefühle nicht verletzen, aber manchmal muss man sich seiner Haut wehren. 

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.
Gracias a todo que me han ayudado. 
GRACIAS a Xisco&MsX y a Maximino. Este de los pesces es demasiado de indulgencia frente a la gente inteligente que le da a la poesía una golpe en la cara. 
Me quedaré en el foro Español-Alemán. 

Hasta pronto. 
La Osa Menor hija de la Osa Mayor


----------



## Maximino

Buenas noches


“Los perros ladran, la caravana avanza”,  como ha dicho Alemanita, es una variante de ‘Dejad o deja que los perros ladren, es señal de que avanzamos’. Ambos son refranes, en mi opinión, bastante fuertes, duros, porque tratan de ‘_perros_’ a otros seres humanos. En español decirle perro/rra a otra persona es muy despreciativo o despectivo. En este sentido no creo que sea equivalente con ‘Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt’.


Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> “Los perros ladran, la caravana avanza”,  como ha dicho Alemanita, es una variante de ‘Dejad o deja que los perros ladren, es señal de que avanzamos’. Ambos son refranes, en mi opinión, bastante fuertes, duros, porque tratan de ‘_perros_’ a otros seres humanos. En español decirle perro/rra a otra persona es muy despreciativo o despectivo. En este sentido no creo que sea equivalente contra ‘Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt’.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Muchas muchas gracias Maximino 
Como dice antes, no quiero herir los sientimentos de otras personas. Sólo quería decir que no me puede quitar la integridad cuando hace otro persona comentarios pocos refinado.


----------



## osa_menor

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Está clarísimo el dicho: por temible que sea el jabalí, que se frote contra el roble en nada afecta al roble.
> No existe en español un dicho idéntico. Hay uno ligeramente semejante (qué es una raya más para el tigre) en el sentido de que el tigre no cambia por el hecho de tener más o menos rayas; en tu caso es el roble el que no se ve afectado por las costumbres del jabalí.
> Pero será mejor que esperemos pues, por zonas, puede que haya algo parecido en español.



Hola Clares:
Releyendo el hilo, pensaba sobre su refran. No se sabe qué se las importa las rayas a el tigre. Como no conozco el refrán,  no sé si las rayas impliquen algo que le moleste. ¿Me podría aclarar el refran, por favor? 

Muchas gracias de antemano

Osa Menor


----------



## Alemanita

Maximino said:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> “Los perros ladran, la caravana avanza”,  como ha dicho Alemanita, es una variante de ‘Dejad o deja que los perros ladren, es señal de que avanzamos’. Ambos son refranes, en mi opinión, bastante fuertes, duros, porque tratan de ‘_perros_’ a otros seres humanos. En español decirle perro/rra a otra persona es muy despreciativo o despectivo. En este sentido no creo que sea equivalente con ‘Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt’.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Hola Maximino:

Siento discrepar contigo; la palabra 'Wildsau' en alemán, fuera del ámbito de la biología o la caza, es fuertemente insultante, puesto que es algo así como el aumentativo figurado de 'Sau', que significa literalmente puerca, pero se emplea también para insultar a hombres en el sentido de cochino, chancho, cerdo, marrano. Así, espero, comprenderás mejor que el 'jabalí' que se frota en el roble, no es un simple habitante de los bosques sino una persona muy grosera, de malos modales, sucio, que trata de pegarle algo de su suciedad al roble*, pero como éste es tan noble ... ¡qué le importa!

Saludos

* símbolo de la germanidad


----------



## osa_menor

Alemanita said:


> Hola Maximino:
> 
> Siento discrepar contigo; la palabra 'Wildsau' en alemán, fuera del ámbito de la biología o la caza, es fuertemente insultante, puesto que es algo así como el aumentativo figurado de 'Sau', que significa literalmente puerca, pero se emplea también para insultar a hombres en el sentido de cochino, chancho, cerdo, marrano. Así, espero, comprenderás mejor que el 'jabalí' que se frota en el roble, no es un simple habitante de los bosques sino una persona muy grosera, de malos modales, sucio, que trata de pegarle algo de su suciedad al roble*, pero como éste es tan noble ... ¡qué le importa!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> * símbolo de la germanidad



Zu meiner Zeit (meint die 60-iger und 70-iger Jahre), war das nicht so stark vorbelegt, sogar Politiker haben es benutzt. Auf deutsch und auf englisch gibt es Zitate im Netz. 
Es ging meist um Politik.

muchos Saludos


----------



## clares3

osa_menor said:


> Releyendo el hilo, pensaba sobre su refran. No se sabe qué se las importa las rayas a el tigre. Como no conozco el refrán,  no sé si las rayas impliquen algo que le moleste. ¿Me podría aclarar el refran, por favor?


Hola
El dicho "qué es una raya más para el tigre" significa que el tigre, como animal temible, no se ve afectado por el hecho de contar con una raya de más o de menos, tal como le ocurre al roble con la huella que deja el jabalí en su tronco por el hecho de rascarse contra la misma. Por cierto, que por mi zona (sureste español) apenas quedan robles pero los almendros sí se ven afectados por las costumbres del jabalí, dado que el roble es un árbol mucho más fuerte y grande que el almendro o el albaricoquero.


----------



## Xiscomx

Alemanita said:


> Hola Maximino:Siento discrepar contigo; la palabra 'Wildsau' en alemán, fuera del ámbito de la biología o la caza, es fuertemente insultante, puesto que es algo así como el aumentativo figurado de 'Sau', que significa literalmente puerca, pero se emplea también para insultar a hombres en el sentido de cochino, chancho, cerdo, marrano. Así, espero, comprenderás mejor que el 'jabalí' que se frota en el roble, no es un simple habitante de los bosques sino una persona muy grosera, de malos modales, sucio, que trata de pegarle algo de su suciedad al roble*, pero como éste es tan noble ... ¡qué le importa! Saludos
> * símbolo de la germanidad


Hola *Alemanita*,
El contraste que simbolizas entre el noble roble [símbolo del espíritu germánico] y el jabalí [entiéndase, cerdo salvaje] me ha gratamente recordado un símil entre el Pino de Formentor [símbolo del espíritu mallorquín] y la tormenta [entiéndase, las adversidades].
Por no violentar las reglas del foro solo aporto una traducción literal de la primera estrofa de la poesía «El Pino de Formentor» de *Miquel Costa i Llobera* (Pollença, 1854 – Palma, 1922) que consta de ocho estrofas compuestas en quintilla.

*«LO PÍ DE FORMENTOR»* (any 1875)
*¡Mi corazón venera un árbol! Más viejo que el olivo,
más poderoso que el roble y más verde que el naranjo; 
conserva entre sus hojas la eterna primavera, 
y lucha contra las tormentas que asaltan la ribera,
como gigante guerrero.*

Ver la evocación del pino de Formentor por Eulogio Díaz del Corral, donde ramas, copa, tronco y raíces configuran un Adán. http://mirador.webcindario.com/costaillobera.html

Podríamos entonces preguntarnos:
*¿En qué afecta al pino que la tormenta se cierna sobre él?* En nada, porque el pino siempre sale victorioso del rigor de la tormenta, y que coincide con gran exactitud con la pregunta que nos hace *osa_menor* en su Hilo Inicial:
*¿En qué afecta al roble que el jabalí se frote contra su tronco?* En nada, porque el roble siempre sale indemne de su encuentro con el jabalí o cerdo salvaje.

Creo que, en resumen, representa el eterno antagonismo entre el Bien y el Mal.
Ha sido un verdadero placer participar en este hilo. Hasta siempre.


----------



## Maximino

Alemanita said:


> Hola Maximino:
> 
> Siento discrepar contigo; la palabra 'Wildsau' en alemán, fuera del ámbito de la biología o la caza, es fuertemente insultante, puesto que es algo así como el aumentativo figurado de 'Sau', que significa literalmente puerca, pero se emplea también para insultar a hombres en el sentido de cochino, chancho, cerdo, marrano. Así, espero, comprenderás mejor que el 'jabalí' que se frota en el roble, no es un simple habitante de los bosques sino una persona muy grosera, de malos modales, sucio, que trata de pegarle algo de su suciedad al roble*, pero como éste es tan noble ... ¡qué le importa!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> * símbolo de la germanidad




Hola Alemanita:

No me había detenido a mirarlo desde el ángulo que lo expones y te agradezco tu apunte. Creo que tienes razón. Entonces podemos concordar en que tanto ‘Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt’ como “Los perros ladran, la caravana avanza” pueden llegar a ser expresiones muy hirientes y fuertes en función de la intención con que se digan y del contexto en que se expresen.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Alemanita

Maximino said:


> . Entonces podemos concordar en que tanto ‘Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt’ como “Los perros ladran, la caravana avanza” pueden llegar a ser expresiones muy hirientes y fuertes en función de la intención con que se digan y del contexto en que se expresen.



Tal cual.

Cordiales saludos.


----------



## osa_menor

Maximino said:


> Hola Alemanita:
> 
> No me había detenido a mirarlo desde el ángulo que lo expones y te agradezco tu apunte. Creo que tienes razón. Entonces podemos concordar en que tanto ‘Was kümmert es die stolze Eiche, wenn sich die Wildsau an ihr wetzt’ como “Los perros ladran, la caravana avanza” pueden llegar a ser expresiones muy hirientes y fuertes en función de la intención con que se digan y del contexto en que se expresen.



< ... >

Completamente de acuerdo.
Saludos


----------



## Birke

osa_menor said:


> Das Sprichwort wird in dem folgenden Kontext verwendet:
> Eine Person macht aus niedrigen Beweggründen (innoble motivo) auf einem niedrigen Niveau (nivel bajo) eine unqualifizierte Bemerkung (comentarios poco refinados)
> Der Spruch  mit der Wildsau wird dann als Antwort verwendet.



Seguramente llego tarde para darte mi respuesta, pero me parece clarísimo que, en esa situación, un hispanohablante diría *a palabras necias, oídos sordos. *


----------



## osa_menor

Birke said:


> Seguramente llego tarde para darte mi respuesta, pero me parece clarísimo que, en esa situación, un hispanohablante diría *a palabras necias, oídos sordos.  *



Hola Birke
Willkommen im "Faden".
Es macht nichts, das Du etwas später in diesen Faden kommst. Ich lese alle Beiträge, die ankommen. Da ich spanische Sprichwörter, Wortspiele, Kalauer und ähnliches sammle, freue ich mich über jeden Beitrag. 
Dein Vorschlag hat den Vorteil, dass er nicht so aggressiv klingt. 
Vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Birke

osa_menor said:


> Dein Vorschlag hat den Vorteil, dass er nicht so aggressiv klingt.



Na ja, immerhin wird der Andere für _necio_ erklärt, das ist nicht wenig. 

*necio**, cia**.*
(Del lat. _nescĭus_).
*1.* adj. Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber. U. t. c. s.
*2.* adj. Imprudente o falto de razón. U. t. c. s.
*3.* adj. Terco y porfiado en lo que hace o dice. U. t. c. s.
*4.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Ejecutada con ignorancia, imprudencia o presunción.


----------



## osa_menor

Birke said:


> Na ja, immerhin wird der Andere für _necio_ erklärt, das ist nicht wenig.
> 
> *necio**, cia**.*
> (Del lat. _nescĭus_).
> *1.* adj. Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber. U. t. c. s.
> *2.* adj. Imprudente o falto de razón. U. t. c. s.
> *3.* adj. Terco y porfiado en lo que hace o dice. U. t. c. s.
> *4.* adj. Dicho de una cosa: Ejecutada con ignorancia, imprudencia o presunción.



Creo que en el dicho tuyo lo "necio" se refiere a las palabras y no a la persona que las dice.
Una persona está diciendo unas palabras necias. Puede ser una persona tonta o lista.

Saludos 
Osa


----------



## Birke

Como quieras. Yo sólo quería prevenirte para que lo uses con prudencia, nunca se sabe cómo se lo tomará el otro.


----------



## osa_menor

Birke said:


> Como quieras. Yo sólo quería prevenirte para que lo uses con prudencia, nunca se sabe cómo se lo tomará el otro.



Hola birke,

Bitte verstehe mich nicht falsch. Glauben ist nicht wissen. 
Ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. 
Auf jeden Fall noch schönen Dank für die Warnung. Zwischen unterschiedlichen Kulturkreisen entstehen oft Missverständnisse.

Saludos Osa


----------

